# I am cycling a new tank



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

A 24 gallon aqua pod. I am using DIY Co2 so far. Will probably switch to pressurized soon. I am on day four. I planted it pretty heavily. The water is absolutely crystal clear. Probably clearer then my BIG tank has ever been and it's pretty clear. Since it's only been four days, with no fish, just a few snails, ADA aquasoil, lots of plants, if I was going to get green water do you think I would start seeing it yet? Or any algea at all. I am not seeing any algae what so ever. 
I am dosing Excel, one capfull per night. And some Iron some trace and some macros, but not very much. 
This is the aqua pod with the 150 watt MH bulb. I know this is a crazy amount of light but there are people doing it fresh water with this same system. I am just very surprised I am seeing no algae and no green water yet. The Amonia is very high still (Aquasoil relleases tons of amonia) Nitrites are just starting to get up there. But still no algea! I hope it stays that way.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would give it a little more time, you will start seeing algea. Four days is normally not long enough period for algae to start. 

With that much light you will need pressurized C02 and to up your dosing regiment. 

Usually a heavily planted tanks does not need to be cycled as a non-planted tank does. I usually add fish within 3 days of setting up, however I've never used Aquasoil before.


----------



## Mad Dog (Mar 3, 2007)

Sheesh! 150 watts over a 24 gallon tank? You should go saltwater with that one, lol! Many people can only dream of having that situation, myself included. How does that bulb affect your water temp? If this was my tank, I would test things out a little bit by keeping that light on for 10 to 12 hours once or twice to see what the change in temp is going to be. Obviously most of us with saltwater tanks need to run a chiller versus a heater because that amount of lighting also produces a huge amount of heat. Metal hallides are by far the worst for heat since it is so concentrated in one area versus having a longer bulb like a PC, T5, or regular old florecent bulb. I am also curious to know what the kelvin rating is on that system and how much you think that will affect your plants. I know you had posted a couple times to my thread on my first planted tank and if I remember right, I think that was where I was told to down-grade some or most of my 10,000k bulbs to 6,500k or so....which is the reasoning behind my question on the MH bulb.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I haven't seen any MH bulbs that are 6700K. The ADA MH bulbs are 8800K.

I bet that if it's the AquaPod 24 w/ MH, it's the Current USA SunPod with 14,000K 150W HQI fixture.

My SW tank (same specs) runs about 3-4*F higher than without the MH, but that's since it's open-top. I have an auto-top off to account for evaporation.

Can't wait to see pics.  You might want to consider the ADA bulk since the 14,000K washes out colors in a planted tank.


----------



## Mad Dog (Mar 3, 2007)

> My SW tank (same specs) runs about 3-4*F higher than without the MH, but that's since it's open-top. I have an auto-top off to account for evaporation.


Just curious to know if you use a chilller or extra fans then? My T5 light system adds that much heat to my 90 gallon tank. I am interested in this aquapod for myself now that I know it is on the market. I never knew any had MH lighting, which would be a great thing.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a fan on when it gets hotter, but it's usually off....for now. California summers are horrible though.


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

*It's the 150 watt 14,000K bulb*

And it kicks ass! The plants went nuts. They love it and their color is incredible. I took the plants out of my 72 gallon with four 65 watt Compact Flourescent 8800 k lights and within days of putting them into the aqua pod their colors are intense and the growth is insane. It has been almost three weeks and not a speck of algea any where. I am sure I will see some soon but none yet. I am going to change my 72 gallon tank to MH lighting because this is too cool! The temperature is staying at 78-80 so no problems with heat.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Your old tank was 3.6WPG, this new tank is 6.25, almost double...that's why the growth is so crazy. =P

I agree with the intense coloration, though, MHs are really intense lights and so you'll get some nice shades of red, especially with extra iron.


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

*That's exactly why I am changing my 72 gl*

That's exactly why I am changing my 72 gallon tank to two 150 watt MH bulbs with four T5s. I want that kind of growth in the big tank Too! I only get good growth and color at the top of the tank. I want it at the bottom also. I am going to completely rescape my big tank with new substrate and every thing.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

lol, damn. Pre-made pendants or DIY? I should come over and check it out, seeing as how we didn't have a chance to chat when you came over last time.


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

Outer orbit by Current USA 
http://www.current-usa.com/outerorbit.html

Actually it's two T5s their actinic but I can switch them out. I think you can get it with compact flourescents too. It's also got the white and blue moonlights. It's a bigger version of the one I have on my aqua pod.

Do I have your email addy? 
Mine is [email protected]

Send me a email and I will send you some pics. I don't know how to post pics on this site and I don't have a web host that has my pics on it.
P.S. are you going to the scape meeting? I am. I am going to trim both tanks and do the silent auction. I have massive amounts of plants now!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Mine is [email protected]

Fiske's place is over an hour from my place, so I might go...I'll see. What plants you got now?  Hook it up. =P


----------

